# Europe Forum > Travelling & Living in Europe >  Need help!

## herry451

Hi all,
Ifm planning to go on holiday trip with my family next month. I have visited Austria, Italy, 
Greece but this time I want to go somewhere else which is better than before. Can you people suggest me a good place in Europe where you already have visited? I would also like to know about hotels and famous place to visit for that place which you will suggest. Your suggestions are welcome. Thanks!

----------


## lowlander

Hi Herry,

try France, Spain or Scotland. Those are beautiful countries as well!

----------


## Bourbon

hi herry
i propose you to go to spain...
i can say that the people in spain are that friendly..(my spain teacher said to us) and they are very sociable, relaxed and interesting..
and i also can say that the food is fantastic...

some information:
-> in the summertime the temperature in Madrid is very very very hot!
-> don't go to Mallorca because you can't get spain feelings there..bec. there are many many tourists and they just are drinking and making party...
-> a very interesting city is Valencia and M&#225;laga i think
-> if you are interested to change the night and day spain is the right desicion..
-> in Valencia is a very exciting museum called "Museo de las Ciencias Principe Felipe" check out some pict. on google or yahoo..

and the rest you have to make yourself your expirience

but i think that this information comes a little bit late...^^

----------


## road-finder

Spain is great! You can also to Prague or Budapest as well)) It is cheaper, but not worse...

----------


## ukbulldog

Hi herry . It would help if we knew more about what you are looking for but i suppose if your going on a family holiday im going to have to follow suit and say spain due to the climate. Ive been to places such as Barcelona and Tenerife and i would go back in a heartbeat :Smiling:

----------


## Miss Marple's nephew

I think you should make a preliminary decision on whether you’d prefer the Germanic or latin countries and let that guide you. Germany is fantastic: even beyond belief. The former “Iron Curtain” countries also have many surprises!

I’m not all that great a fan of Spain but there’s much to be said for its attributes. Spain is an interesting paradox for me: I find the Spanish arrogant and yet just where you’d expect them to be snobbish (the tourist spots) that’s where they’re actually the most friendly, hospitable and sympatique! Bless them.

As an alternative, I can suggest Portugal and for my own personal reasons it’s better than Spain. On the other hand you’ll find more chances to exclaim “Ooooh!” and “Ahhh!” in Spain than you will in Portugal. 

In the end, anyone travelling with a family must take great consideration to a smooth and trouble-free destination. Spain? Why not!

----------


## antibus

As far as i'm concerned i thinkthat a good spot for holidays during the summer in Europe are the islands of Corssica and Sardinia......but if you are not looking for sun and sea holidays but rather for relax nice towns to see etc etc well one of the best place in Europe is Baden Wurtemmberg...........i'm in love with Baden Baden

----------

